# Need a part !



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Before I go searching on the net, i'll ask you folks out there. I've got a '88 Yamaha two-wheel drive (YFM350ERT) four wheeler. I had an accident last winter and the quad came off the trailer and cartwheeled through a corn field. One of the parts I still need is the throttle control assy. From the thumb lever with cable down to the carb. Any ideas ? Please ? :help:


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

You can try www.powersportspro.com. I have purchased things from them in the past without any problems. They have detailed parts diagrams with price breakdowns. It looks like you throttle assembly will run you $72.99 and another $19.99 for the cable. They didn't list an ert for '88 but they did for '87. They have an eru listed for '88. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

do a search for art's atv and snowmobile salvage. chilton wi.
this guy has alot of used parts. rebuilding a moto 4 200 for my daughter and got lots of parts from there.


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks for the link I just ordered a part I have been looking for FOR 2 months!   Those guys are OK!! Dan


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

EBAY EBAY EBAY! Oh yeah and in case nobody else tells you this try EBAY!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Thanks guys.


----------

